# Book of Masonic Prayers



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 28, 2008)

Brothers as the Chaplin of my Lodge for a number of years and an Ordained Minister I have written a number of Masonic Prayers for use in the Lodge and working on putting them in order as a book that could be used by our brothers in the Lodge, I would like to know if this is something that could be of use? 
Brother Jerry


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it would be a really great idea!


----------



## js4253 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to see your prayers.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would like to get one for my lodge


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 14, 2008)

Brother John as soon as I have them printed I will let you know. Thanks


----------



## owls84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would love to see this book. I really like the ones in the officers quarters.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you Brother Josh, There will be 25 prayers in the first book I hope to have it printed soon.
I will let you know.


----------

